# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Backs Meister-Mix

## thanmar78

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποια/ος αυτό το προϊόν; Τα συστατικά του μπορούμε να τα βρούμε στο εμπόριο;

----------


## jk21

> Zusammensetzung: Knoblauch, Zwiebeln, Karotten, Rote Beete, Dicalciumphosphat, Mariendistelsamen, Blütenpollen, Schwarzkümmel, Spirulina, Iodtang, Natriumbicarbonat





> Σύνθεση: σκόρδο, κρεμμύδια, καρότα, παντζάρια, φωσφορικό διασβέστιο, σπόροι αγκαθιού Μαρίας ,  γύρη μελισσών, μαύρο κύμινο ( Nigella sativa, black cumin μαυροσήσαμο, μαυροκούκι ), σπιρουλίνα, Iodtang  ( ; ) , όξινο ανθρακικό νάτριο



Αυτα .... 


Σημερα το ακουσα απο σενα

----------

